# Need to buy LCD Monitor 22" to be used as TV also need suggestions



## ajayritik (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm planning to buy an LCD monitor which I plan to use as TV as well. Can you help me in deciding which one to go for.
Budget is around 8k. I heard that LED Monitor is also good.
Kindly help

Guys any suggestions?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

Dell ST2220L @ 8.5K. Its led backlit and is a great tn panel. Lots of people in this forum are totally satisfied with its performance and is highly recommended for the price tag.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 7, 2011)

I remember with LCD monitors we will not have the option of having any angle view. I mean I will have to look straight otherwise will look like negative.
Do I have to for really high end version to get All Angle View?


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

you'll use an external TV tuner box???


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 10, 2011)

ico said:


> you'll use an external TV tuner box???



Yes. Planning to buy a separate TV Tuner Card External.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 10, 2011)

for dell st2220l
bt in samsung dese 2 option are also good.. 2233SWPLUS
P2250


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry folks  for digging this thread again after some time. I had to drop the plans of buying the monitor due to financial constraints. However I'm now ready to go for one. Any suggestions apart from the ones mentioned above.


----------

